# greasy/dirty coat?



## sarah92 (Dec 13, 2013)

Not sure if this is a problem or not, but Benjamin my rescue bunny's coat seems dirty or oily. It kind of looks like its wet in places and feels sort of stuck together.

I don't know if this could be something to do with his diet because his a rescue rabbit and I've only had him since last Sunday.

He did have fleas, but was treated 2 weeks ago (from his carer) and on Monday was neutered.

This has never happened with my other rabbits, so I don't think its him rolling in anything in his cage..

any suggestions what it could be or how to fix it?
could it be a deficiency or something?


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant (Dec 13, 2013)

Is he washing himself? Did he have a vet check to rule out a skin condition?


----------



## majorv (Dec 13, 2013)

You should avoid giving him a bath. You can use damp paper towels or a damp wash cloth to clean his coat, but rabbits normally do a pretty good job of grooming themselves.


----------



## ladysown (Dec 13, 2013)

use cornstarch to clean him up.
He was just neutered? he could have been a boy who like to spray and then rub himself in it to make himself smell purty to other bunnies (hopefully female).

but use cornstarch first. Let it set, then brush it out. 
to get any residual colour out you can spray him with lemon juice.


----------



## sarah92 (Dec 15, 2013)

ladysown said:


> use cornstarch to clean him up.
> He was just neutered? he could have been a boy who like to spray and then rub himself in it to make himself smell purty to other bunnies (hopefully female).
> 
> but use cornstarch first. Let it set, then brush it out.
> to get any residual colour out you can spray him with lemon juice.



okay thankyou, yes he was just neutered and I asked my vet about his coat and he said it could be oily because of a bad diet- since he was a rescue bunny and we don't know what he was fed.
The vet sait it should clear up in 4-8 weeks now that his on a good quality pellet and hay 

I will see how it goes but may give the corn starch a try!


----------

